# How to label micro sd cards?



## migles (Nov 28, 2017)

so i have several cards that look exactly the same (bought them at the same time)
i usually just shove them in one device (like flashcart) and will use for that device, but sometimes when backing up or putting new stuff in them (or organize) i end up with more than 1 card in my desk and now since they look all the same i end up mixing them and need to check in the pc to know what i used that for

i thought about putting a little tape but it makes the card more thick which may cause: difficulty of inserting it, tape get stuck inside micro sd slot, contact issues..
the cards are also usually black, so i can't simply use a pen.. unless i search for a white one


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Nov 28, 2017)

migles said:


> so i have several cards that look exactly the same (bought them at the same time)
> i usually just shove them in one device (like flashcart) and will use for that device, but sometimes when backing up or putting new stuff in them (or organize) i end up with more than 1 card in my desk and now since they look all the same i end up mixing them and need to check in the pc to know what i used that for
> 
> i thought about putting a little tape but it makes the card more thick which may cause: difficulty of inserting it, tape get stuck inside micro sd slot, contact issues..
> the cards are also usually black, so i can't simply use a pen.. unless i search for a white one


Put them in a dedicated MicroSD adapter for each and stick a label on the MicroSD adapter. Easier than trying to label a tiny MicroSD card.


----------



## migles (Nov 28, 2017)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Put them in a dedicated MicroSD adapter for each and stick a label on the MicroSD adapter. Easier than trying to label a tiny MicroSD card.


if i would do that i could simply get a card storage holder and put stickers in the holder https://www.amazon.com/Micro-SD-card-holder-YELLOW/dp/B003F2K6MC
i wanted to label the cards directly, so when i have them in my desk i can avoid the step of putting them somewhere to keep track of it's contents..


----------



## Taffy (Nov 28, 2017)

Get a tiny little box for each card and label each box.

wait this is just a crappier version of jdbye's idea...

If you can get those microSD to regular SD adapters, then you can label those without much of a problem.

....wait that's still just a shitty version of that idea

hmmmm........

You can change the volume label for storage devices, which doesn't negate the need to put it in a PC to check but SHOULD make it a bit faster.

Just go and rename the device like you would any folder or file.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Nov 28, 2017)

Just write on them with a permanent marker and learn to read black over black.
(PS: anything written with a white acrylic marker will probably peel off after the first usage)


----------



## The_Hulkster (Nov 28, 2017)

Use a highlighter to color code them.


----------



## migles (Nov 28, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> Just write on them with a permanent marker and learn to read black over black.
> (PS: anything written with a white acrylic marker will probably peel off after the first usage)


black over black, is that a real idea? i guess it may kinda work... hard to read but it's something



The_Hulkster said:


> Use a highlighter to color code them.


thanks, didn't occurred to me about highlighters... does the paint stick?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Nov 28, 2017)

migles said:


> black over black, is that a real idea? i guess it may kinda work... hard to read but it's something
> 
> 
> thanks, didn't occurred to me about highlighters... does the paint stick?


It's a terrible idea, but it will work.
I did it a long time ago, and I really needed to put it under direct sunlight (or near to a lamp) to make out what I wrote on it.
Regarding highlighters, I am not so sure if they will work, what about permanent oil-based markers, like white tyre/tire markers (but perhaps they will also end up fading away).

Final suggestion (meh), change brands, buy everything Samsung, like Samsung EVO, they always come in light colors (e.g. grey and orange), and sure you could easily see something written on those with a black permanent marker.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 28, 2017)

I just use a permanent marker and draw a different litle patern on each
you can just look at the shiny spots to tell which is which


----------



## migles (Nov 28, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> Final suggestion (meh), change brands, buy everything Samsung, like Samsung EVO, they always come in light colors (e.g. grey and orange), and sure you could easily see something written on those with a black permanent marker.


i just bought new ones :C not going to buy a thing because of it's colour lol
i am thinking in applying a layer of marker eraser, or that tape eraser thing.. it's thin enough to don't interfere..


----------



## sarkwalvein (Nov 28, 2017)

migles said:


> i just bought new ones :C not going to buy a thing because of it's colour lol
> i am thinking in applying a layer of marker eraser, or that tape eraser thing.. it's thin enough to don't interfere..


Try that, but I think the typical marker eraser is acrylic, and that thing breaks apart and falls very easily when brushed. Perhaps the colored oil based permanent markers (white color, etc.) don't have that problem.


----------



## The_Hulkster (Nov 28, 2017)

migles said:


> black over black, is that a real idea? i guess it may kinda work... hard to read but it's something
> 
> 
> thanks, didn't occurred to me about highlighters... does the paint stick?


If you go with these, I doubt it will stick. 






It will probably only show on the white printing. Which could be cool.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Nov 28, 2017)

migles said:


> if i would do that i could simply get a card storage holder and put stickers in the holder https://www.amazon.com/Micro-SD-card-holder-YELLOW/dp/B003F2K6MC
> i wanted to label the cards directly, so when i have them in my desk i can avoid the step of putting them somewhere to keep track of it's contents..


Well, I prefer putting the MicroSD cards into something anyway because they are really hard to keep track of and easy to drop/lose otherwise. Putting them into adapters makes it more manageable. But sure, one of those holders is a good idea too, at least then you have everything in one place and it's hard to lose cards (unless you lose all of them)
I used a label printer to mark one of my MicroSD adapters (since I have two identical 128GB cards and they're pretty much the only identical cards I have, I needed a way to distinguish them)
So far the label has not come off from use, it's thin enough that it doesn't affect usage (if you plug it in to something while still in the adapter), but it's still easy to remove if you wanted to repurpose the card. So that's worth noting.


YoshiB said:


> Get a tiny little box for each card and label each box.
> 
> wait this is just a crappier version of jdbye's idea...
> 
> ...


That might be hit and miss. At least in my case the volume name does not always update like it should for removable devices. Sometimes it doesn't show a name, sometimes it shows the correct name, sometimes it even shows the name of the previous card that was plugged in. And when the name is changed (either from a format or manually) the changes aren't always reflected immediately. That's why I also put a text file with the name/description of the card as the filename on the root of the drive.


----------



## 0ByteSolutions (May 5, 2018)

I noticed this has been idle for a little while, but I have been fighting this lack in the industry for years.

I could never write that small (or neat), so I created a label template for MS Word (2016) that I can type in, then print to Avery 5520 labels. They are thin, water-resistant and easy to remove (if/when needed). It also works with the 5160 labels, but I find them to be just a little too thick. The only 'hard part' is using the scissors to cut on the dotted lines. But, at least I have actual labels on my micro sd cards, not writing, not high-lighter...

I tried to add it as an attachment to this post but, since I just signed up, the system won't let me. If anyone would like a copy of it, let me know and I can try to re-attach it later.

Here is a photo example of the results:


----------

